# Dental technician



## Lverissimo

Hi all, I´m new in this forum

I´m a dental technician with 27 years experience (44Years old) and i´m thinking to move to Australia or New Zealand. Before I start with all the preparations and paperwork, I would like to know if there is anyone dentist or dental technician that can give me a picture how is the market in Australia, and average salary.

I don´t have any preference to be in a major city or in countryside, since the living conditions are ok and of course the money is there.

Thank you


----------



## carosapien

Lverissimo said:


> Hi all, I´m new in this forum
> 
> I´m a dental technician with 27 years experience (44Years old) and i´m thinking to move to Australia or New Zealand. Before I start with all the preparations and paperwork, I would like to know if there is anyone dentist or dental technician that can give me a picture how is the market in Australia, and average salary.
> 
> I don´t have any preference to be in a major city or in countryside, since the living conditions are ok and of course the money is there.
> 
> Thank you


I would imagine there's more work in Australia for you than in New Zealand because of the greater population and the prevalence of private health funds that cover dentistry.

Dental Technician Jobs | Simply Hired Australia

The pay will be a lot higher there.

You'd better get a move on though or your age will count against you.


----------



## zxc2

Personal opinion: its a bit of a gamble for a person from EEU country to assume money making opportunity down south. Lifestyle change yes money you will spend definite, making money different story. I know Europe economy is struggling but had impact on aus nz too.


----------



## Lverissimo

Thank you, the link you gave me was very helpfull, I´ve already spoke with someone that may be interested.


----------



## Lverissimo

zxc2 said:


> Personal opinion: its a bit of a gamble for a person from EEU country to assume money making opportunity down south. Lifestyle change yes money you will spend definite, making money different story. I know Europe economy is struggling but had impact on aus nz too.


Thanks for the advise, I´ll keep it in mind, is true, any time you make a big move things change. Myself know that, I know Brasil and southern lifestyle very well, and had previous working experience in the interior of a Western Africa country


----------

